# EMG Has Black-listed me..



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

*EMG Pickups blacklisted me (which means they wont ever sign me) because I was badmouthing David Shankle. He went off and complained to them that I was badmouthing him, when in fact he started it by sending me messages on YouTube talking mad shit on me when I commented on one of his videos saying "Is it my imagination or is your picking not synching up with your fretting?". This was his response.*

"David Shankle: Dude what the fuck are you talking about see and get it man .i am in shred mode"

My response to that was..

"You're out of line there buddy. No reason to use profanity. I merely made an observation. No reason to get mad at me. Your picking hand doesn't sync up with your fretting hand at full speed. I can see/hear it so you can't tell me I'm wrong."

It doesn't stop there..

"David Shankle: YOU ARE DUDE WHAT DO YOU THNK I AM NOT PLAY IN LIVE AND SOME ONE IS LINEING IT UP NOT AT ALL DUDE IT IS YOUR imagination LOOK AT THE FULL VIDEO MAN I AM PLAYING IT SHRED ON."

So after that, and realizing it's no use to even TRY to talk to this guy, he sends me another message after watching a few of my videos. He proceeds with..

"David Shankle: DUDE I SEE YOU PLAY NO BIG DEAL AT ALL AND YOUR TINE SUCKS SO LOOK YOU DO NOT LIKE ME SO WHAT STAY OFF MY SITE THEN MAN WHAT EVER"

I decided after that to just ignore him and let him have his hissy fit.
A few weeks later, I see all sorts of comments on a bunch of my YouTube videos and a bunch of "Dislikes", and guess who they're from? "DSGisNOTapuss"
Figures he would make another YouTube channel to bash me and praise himself on his own videos.
Here's the comments he posted on my videos.

*"Comment on your video: Cameron Barton - 100w Bulb (Solo)*
*FAKE!"*

*"Comment on your video: Lick Of The Week - Week 1 (Cameron Barton)*
*WAY TOO RIP OFF SHANKLE TONE, BE ORIGINAL BRO. THIS IS SLOPPY AND SOUNDS CRAP. LERN TOO GET SOUL IN YOURE PLAYING BEFORE YOU POST YOUTUBES DUMASS."*

*"Comment on your video: Messin Around On The Intrepid 8 (Cameron Barton)*
*Sounds like Korn, but gayer."*

*"Comment on your video: Cameron Barton Shredding (Dean Shredder Search Entry)*
*The fact that you rip on Shankle AND have a video like this that so explicitly demonstrates how tasteless and shitty your playing is, is well, pretty hilariously ironic!"*

*"Comment on your video: New Video Camera Test [HD SHRED] Cameron Barton*
*Love that "pubes glued to my face" look that you're working on there. "*

*"Comment on your video: My Guest Solo For "Planetary Collapse" By Shodub aka Nick Budosh (Cameron Barton*
*Pretty shit. "*

*"Comment on your video: Agile Pendulum 82527 Demo/Review With Shred And Riffage*
*killer pubes on your face bro!"*

*"Comment on your video: INSANELY AMAZING DEMONIC GUITAR SOLO COVER*
*Once again, you play like a fucking robot. No soul, no talent.*

*Ps. bring back those awesome sunglasses from your earlier videos. All the pregnant fat chicks in your trailer park really dug them. Gratz on that platinum record you got. Oh wait, you're just a douche with a webcam that sucks balls on guitar...."*

*"Comment on your video: Lick Of The Week - Week 4 (Cameron Barton)*
*Love it bro, this one is exceptionally generic!!!"*

Is it me or is he the one that should be dropped by EMG and blacklisted??


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Christ, this guy is a child. What a whiny douche. 
Why is he famous again?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Excuse me for wanting both sides here, but I have a strong inclination to assume you aren't showing your half of the responses so as to not be incriminated here.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Christ, this guy is a child. What a whiny douche.
> Why is he famous again?



Because he was in Manowar...


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn EMG blacklisted you for badmouthing an artist? Thats stupid. Its not like you went on a "I hate EMG's campaign" or tried to kill an artist.

He went wayyyyy out of control and overreacted way to much.

It might get you in with other pickup companies anyway hehe


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Also.

This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can speak from meeting him that he acts this way in real life. He's like a Jersey Shore cast member .


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

... how old is he again? Just the fact that you made an observation and voiced your opinion and walked away like an adult while he was left to stay there and blow up like a grenade and then go and bitch to one of his endorsers/sponsors about you is only free promotion for you and will eventually give way to the "snowball" effect, i.e. EMG now knows your name and has probably seen your vids/heard your material so they'll talk about you with some other company, and so on and so forth so just eat this shit up man.

WINNING!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Excuse me for wanting both sides here, but I have a strong inclination to assume you aren't showing your half of the responses so as to not be incriminated here.



Actually there's a couple things from BOTH sides I didn't post, merely because it was pretty much the same shit. Me asking him to explain some things, and him responding with a whiny response.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)

That guy's a douche.

Sorry to hear you've been blacklisted by EMG, though ... How do you know you've been blacklisted? Did they send you an e-mail telling you that explicitly?

I personally loved your video and your response to him, as he's just a stuck up idiot. But I do believe that some of the things said there were a little over the top. Also, you mentioned in one of your comments to one of the people bashing you that he was Shankle disguised as someone else in a different account... While I can't disprove that, it seems a bit far-fetched to me to make such a claim.

Other than that, I absolutely agree with you in that he's a fraud, very disrespectful, and does not have a talent that's worth the recognition he's managed to get.


----------



## darren (Apr 17, 2011)

How did you find out that EMG has blacklisted you?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

SHANKLE WANT SMOOSH SMOOSH. SMOOSH SMOOSH!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

David Kankles is a joke.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

A good friend of mine who is actually pretty good friends with Christian (the guy who started Reign-Licks.com) told me that Christian told him that Shankle wants Reese and I to remove our "INSANELY AMAZING DEMONIC GUITAR SOLO COVER" videos from YouTube, and that EMG Pickups contacted Christian saying that "Cameron Barton has been put on our black-list. David Shankle contacted us about being "bad-mouthed" by Cameron which is unacceptable." It's really no surprise to me that he would do something like this. Also Alberto, Shankle has a couple more dupe YouTube channels he uses to praise himself in comments on his own videos. Also note the messages I posted from DaveDSG (David Shankle) and the comments on my videos from DSGisNOTapuss. They both have the exact same childish attitude and grammar. PeteXxX (I think that's his name on here) knows Shankle personally and confided in me that it HAS to be him. I have no doubt that it's Shankle either.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> A good friend of mine who is actually pretty good friends with Christian (the guy who started Reign-Licks.com) told me that Christian told him that Shankle wants Reese and I to remove our "INSANELY AMAZING DEMONIC GUITAR SOLO COVER" videos from YouTube, and that EMG Pickups contacted Christian saying that "Cameron Barton has been put on our black-list. David Shankle contacted us about being "bad-mouthed" by Cameron which is unacceptable." It's really no surprise to me that he would do something like this. Also Alberto, Shankle has a couple more dupe YouTube channels he uses to praise himself in comments on his own videos. Also note the messages I posted from DaveDSG (David Shankle) and the comments on my videos from DSGisNOTapuss. They both have the exact same childish attitude and grammar. PeteXxX (I think that's his name on here) knows Shankle personally and confided in me that it HAS to be him. I have no doubt that it's Shankle either.



Hhhmmm fair enough. I still have my doubts, but it could perfectly be him.

That said, though, I really hope you can get yourself out of this, or, at least, not dig yourself deeper into the hole... This man is really not worth the trouble you might be getting yourself into!


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

Switch to Blackouts.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

This guy sounds like such a loser.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Also.
> 
> This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.



That was the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn shame too, because the intro is pretty epic. Then he starts playing.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Hhhmmm fair enough. I still have my doubts, but it could perfectly be him.
> 
> That said, though, I really hope you can get yourself out of this, or, at least, not dig yourself deeper into the hole... This man is really not worth the trouble you might be getting yourself into!



I stopped talking/conversing with Shankle quite a while ago. The only one getting me into this shit is him. Either way, I could care less.. lol



-42- said:


> Switch to Blackouts.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish I could be cool like him.
Edit: I dunno if you were talking about that "insane" solo video, but to me it really DOES look like his picking isn't syncing up in that one either.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 17, 2011)

Who the HELL is Dave Shankle?


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Who the HELL is Dave Shankle?



The stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Who the HELL is Dave Shankle?



He kinda looks like Laiho but is a lot fatter


----------



## DesertBurst (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Also.
> 
> This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.






WIN
You totally owned him.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

A monumental bellend.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol still @ that mock video you made, cam


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

THAT'S the video that EMG and Shankle are SUPER pissed about.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

That video is so funny.

"HAHAHA THIS VIDEO IS FUNNY BECAUSE ITS BETTR THAN MINE&#65279;"

TheREALDavidShankle 

Has to be my favorite comment on the video.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Have at it...

http://memegenerator.net/davidkankle?templateID=660378


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Also.
> 
> This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.




I'm gonna have to call egotistical asshole and some sped up video to make him look super "shred mode" as he put it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

He looks so sad in that photo


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> He looks so sad in that photo


 
He's got back pains. That ego of his is pretty heavy.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


>



  Makes me wish you could post IMG links on youtube


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> He's got back pains. That ego of his is pretty heavy.



Maybe it's not the ego, just the giant headstock that's bigger than his face


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 17, 2011)

Posted in the wrong thread, sorry. Please delete.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lawd, this thread is teh shiznit


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2011)

What a fucking moron.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 17, 2011)

the song reminds me of pac man dieing but carried on


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

This comment is from me, pending approval. (So that's why there is nothing but praise for this video and no shittalkers. This guy really has an inferiority complex.)
"This looks sped up, and your fingers don't look synced with your picking. This looks like something from Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job. It is that full of douche."

EDIT: I just gave him this comment too: And now I see why there is nothing but praise and no shittalkers: You decide on which comments are posted and which comments are not. This shows me that you have an inferiority complex.

Bring it on Kankle!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> "Is it my imagination or is your picking not synching up with your fretting?". This was his response.[/SIZE][/B]
> 
> "David Shankle: YOU ARE DUDE WHAT DO YOU THNK I AM NOT PLAY IN LIVE AND SOME ONE IS LINEING IT UP NOT AT ALL DUDE IT IS YOUR imagination LOOK AT THE FULL VIDEO MAN I AM PLAYING IT SHRED ON."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

Thing is I've read some of his other comments and he seems well spoken enough. Bit wierd going from normal grammar to OMG WHY U H8.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thing is I've read some of his other comments and he seems well spoken enough. Bit wierd going from normal grammar to OMG WHY U H8.



It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Maybe it's not the ego, just the giant headstock that's bigger than his face





ZEBOV said:


> "This looks sped up, and your fingers don't look synced with your picking. This looks like something from Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job. It is that full of douche."



!!!!!


but seriously bros, shankle is my hero...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


>


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> !!!!!
> 
> 
> but seriously bros, shankle is my hero...


I don't think Shankle is his real last name. He probably uses that because his last name is incredibly generic, like Smith, Thomas, or Jones.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, what happened to the meme pic of kankle?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)

It's Skankle.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

We had better be careful with these memes or he'll blacklist us from the interwebz or from comedy or from having a sense of humor or from having proper grammar and usage skillz.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Word from a very reliable source... His full name is David The Situation...


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> We had better be careful with these memes or he'll blacklist us from the interwebz or from comedy or from having a sense of humor or from having proper grammar and usage skillz.


He'll have EMG black list us from playing guitar.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I don't think Shankle is his real last name. He probably uses that because his last name is incredibly generic, like Smith, Thomas, or Jones.



Or Shmavid.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't give a flying fuck if EMG blacklists me. Their pickups are only OK, not super awesome like Bareknuckles.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2011)

Seriously, put an explosion at the end of that DSG video and it could have been made by Michael Bay.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I don't give a flying fuck if EMG blacklists me. Their pickups are only OK, not super awesome like Bareknuckles.


Who wants batteries in their guitar anyway? Those cost money.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)

I apologize for my memes, theyhz cant hadlez teh SHANKLEZ, THEY Dizapear


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wonder if he talks like he types.... which would explain the way he looks.

God bless him.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

New template link...

Davidkankle Meme Generator - DIY LOL

just change what you want your text to say


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I wonder if he talks like he types.... which would explain the way he looks.
> 
> God bless him.


I imagine walking him talk is a lot like watching this guy sing


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I wonder if he talks like he types.... which would explain the way he looks.
> 
> God bless him.



He does. He is loud, crude and stupid. I had the displeasure of meeting him last summer.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> I imagine walking him talk is a lot like watching this guy sing





LMFAO.... I want what he's on, like yesterday


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> LMFAO.... I want what he's on, like yesterday



It's the combination of being very talented and doing a LOT of drugs


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 17, 2011)

He's a massive wanker.

Seriously, what a fucking childish, immature bellend. It's like running to mummy because some nasty man on the internet said nasty things about you.

Plus his "amazing demonic guitar solo" is fucking horrible. If it isn't sped up then it's very fast and very crap. If it is sped up (more likely methinks) then he's a fraud and deserves everything you can throw at him.

And btw, even in your spoof video you can play better than me


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> He's a massive wanker.
> 
> Seriously, what a fucking childish, immature bellend. It's like running to mummy because some nasty man on the internet said nasty things about you.
> 
> ...



I agree man.  And thanks a lot!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

soliloquy said:


>



OMG!!!


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


>




guys, lets be honest about it; these guys are the shit.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 17, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> guys, lets be honest about it; these guys are the shit.


Focus is killer, man. Check the guitarist at 2:50. It's 1973 and he's shredding and sweeping dude!


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Focus is killer, man. Check the guitarist at 2:50. It's 1973 and he's shredding and sweeping dude!





I'm posting this here simply so you can see Chet Atkins close out the song with a sweep.

Fuck 1973, there were guitarists sweeping years before that.


----------



## conortheshreder (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Asrial (Apr 17, 2011)

I love his "demonic solo" is listed up for "uploader has to approve of the message before shown". Free speech much?
Yes, I wanted to write a comment on the video after reading the note on facebook. But now I am convinced; he is a meathead.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>





Brilliant!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2011)

haha. I can't believe Shankle is still raging so hard. What a child. He reminds me of a mad WoW kid.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I love his "demonic solo" is listed up for "uploader has to approve of the message before shown". Free speech much?
> Yes, I wanted to write a comment on the video after reading the note on facebook. But now I am convinced; he is a meathead.


He'll still read your comments anyways. See my first post for this thread.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

PlagueX1 said:


> haha. I can't believe Shankle is still raging so hard. What a child. He reminds me of a mad WoW kid.


I instantly thought of this.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> He'll still read your comments anyways. See my first post for this thread.



Yeah this whole thing started when I commented on one of his videos saying his picking was out of sync with his fretting, and he rejected the comment and inboxed me that intense slur of retarded jabbering.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I instantly thought of this.




OMG... kill it! kill it with fire!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 17, 2011)

Man that demonic solo looks and sounds retarded. The camera if nothing else is definitely accelerated, too jerky.

and Nice video dude, owned indeed.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Yeah this whole thing started when I commented on one of his videos saying his picking was out of sync with his fretting, and he rejected the comment and inboxed me that intense slur of retarded jabbering.



Sooo... My post was meant as a joke/pun/whatever to all the "INSANE SOLO OMFG" videos on youtube with kids just racing randomly over the fretboard on cheap guitars, making nothing but noise. (Maybe alittle bashy, but hey, who in their right mind would take that video seriously?)

Am I doomed now?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Sooo... My post was meant as a joke/pun/whatever to all the "INSANE SOLO OMFG" videos on youtube with kids just racing randomly over the fretboard on cheap guitars, making nothing but noise. (Maybe alittle bashy, but hey, who in their right mind would take that video seriously?)
> 
> Am I doomed now?



I'm afraid so.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't even understand what he's saying in his responses to you. It's as if... His left and and right hand aren't in sync when he's typing.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 17, 2011)

What I commented-



> ...What was that?
> 
> 1-Dude, how the fuck do you expect anyone that isn't 10 years old or mentally deficient (Censored so not to offend target audience) to believe that video was not edited?
> 
> ...



I put it in three comments, of course.

Let the counter trolling commence!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I can't even understand what he's saying in his responses to you. *It's as if... His left and and right hand aren't in sync* *when he's typing*.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I can't even understand what he's saying in his responses to you. It's as if... His left and and right hand aren't in sync when he's typing.



 +1 for you sir.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Which is better?
Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : Sports!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)

White Cluster said:


>




wow wow WOW!!!! don't even think of comparing David Mankle with Shono ok, seriously man, don't mess about like that, it's not funny and its disrespectful.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

...Is this guitar?


----------



## ROAR (Apr 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I can't even understand what he's saying in his responses to you. It's as if... His left and and right hand aren't in sync when he's typing.



This is amazing.

I'll continue supporting guitarists like Tosin and TRAM
who ACTUALLY take music to a new level, not taking it
into wanking "licks." Kill this guy with fire.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> wow wow WOW!!!! don't even think of comparing David Mankle with Shono ok, seriously man, don't mess about like that, it's not funny and its disrespectful.



 now go redjent your sin.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 17, 2011)

He's been in "shred mode" for so long that he's forgotten basic communication skills. That's dedication.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

can we send him a link to this thread? just for the megalols?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy shit Jay!  So epic!!!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> can we send him a link to this thread? just for the megalols?



Oh god yes


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> can we send him a link to this thread? just for the megalols?



I'm not sure if that would be a good idea Steve.. I don't want a suicide on my conscience..


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy shit. It's true, there's not a single negative comment on his video, nor can we see the like/dislike ratio. His peepee just screams tiny.


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

Face it guys, you will NEVER be able to masturbate as well as David Shankle.


----------



## conortheshreder (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> Holy shit. It's true, there's not a single negative comment on his video, nor can we see the like/dislike ratio. His peepee just screams tiny.



Needledick the bug fucker!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish this video ended with this little guy -->


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

-42- said:


> Face it guys, you will NEVER be able to masturbate as well as David Shankle.



...


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)

conortheshreder said:


>



Anyone else notice how he's dong the Mark Gormley power stance in that picture


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> ...




 Quagmire's a lefty!


----------



## conortheshreder (Apr 17, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Anyone else notice how he's dong the Mark Gormley power stance in that picture


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

I totally sent him the link, and I'm probably not the only one.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

Except David Skankle will never be as talented and amazing as Mark Gormley.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> A monumental bellend.





Tons of other guitar players get hated upon and seem to be well balanced enough to shrug it off - haters are going to hate after all. This guy......

He's a todger.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I totally sent him the link, and I'm probably not the only one.



i hope he comes here, epicness would ensue. Although he'lll probably try to get Dean to blacklist the OP too


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> i hope he comes here, epicness would ensue. Although he'lll probably try to get Dean to blacklist the OP too



 Being blacklisted by EMG AND Dean wouldn't phase me in the least.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Being blacklisted by EMG AND Dean wouldn't phase me in the least.


What are they gunna do? Put flames on your guitars?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


>


Quoted for fucking truth.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


>







Meatbucket said:


> What are they gunna do? Put flames on your guitars?



God I hope not..


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Being blacklisted by EMG AND Dean wouldn't phase me in the least.


There are better guitars and pickups anyways. Bernie Rico Jr and Bareknuckle!


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

inb4 he creates an account to post in this thread


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)

-42- said:


> inb4 he creates an account to post in this thread



can't wait for that, i love his style of writing, bring so much charisma and character to his posts


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> God I hope not..


If you don't want flames on your guitars, then DON'T FUCKING DIE while you have an endorsement with them. Then they'll shit all over the guitars with every graphic imaginable except porn.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

-42- said:


> inb4 he creates an account to post in this thread


And spams technomancer about what great big jerks we are to try and get us all banned from the site.


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

I can't help myself.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> And spams technomancer about what great big jerks we are to try and get us all banned from the site.



 Everyone who posted in this thread will be perma-banned.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


>





QFT dude......as I said on Rusty's forum - Shankle sounds like mush and it's not as if he IS in sync.....check out that live etude and it's even more blatantly obvious.....


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats the big deal with being endorsed by EMG anyway? do people get paid for promoting their products? or is it just free pickups and a bit of promotion for yourself?

Because I can afford my own EMGs and promote myself lol


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Apr 17, 2011)

He needs to get Shankled


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm having so much fun


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## conortheshreder (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


>



Hahaha jay


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Omg Jay I'm in tears now.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how google search lists work? I'd love to see this thread as the first result for david shankle


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

This was needed.






EDIT: Ninja'd by ZEBOV


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


>


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Does anyone know how google search lists work? I'd love to see this thread as the first result for david shankle



We'd have to Google bomb.
I'm up for that.

How to Google Bomb-
1-Link to website you want to move up on multiple websites, including dummy web pages you create just for this purpose
2-???
3-Profit!

I'm gonna go do that now.

EDIT-Put it in your sigs to, put everywhere that google will find it! Just be sure to put his name in the link!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not even his mouth and voice sync up


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Not even his mouth and voice sync up



Wow, that's a pretty bad speech impediment.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

SO.MUCH.WIN. in this thread!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonders how long it will be before the thread title is changed to "David Shankle Meme Thread"


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a little confused Cameron were You trying to get endorsed by EMG? If not then, what is the big deal Seymour Duncan Blackouts all the way, Dave Shankle isn't even a big deal Man-o-war wasn't a big deal either, he'll get over it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Hollowman666 said:


> I'm a little confused Cameron were You trying to get endorsed by EMG? If not then, what is the big deal Seymour Duncan Blackouts all the way, Dave Shankle isn't even a big deal Man-o-war wasn't a big deal either, he'll get over it.



No man, I wasn't trying to get endorsed by EMG, nor will I ever try, but I just felt the need to share this info with you guys since it's pretty damn lulzy that Shankle would go as far as complaining to the companies he's endorsed by. Also, he wont get over anything.. It's been months now and I haven't said a word to him, but for some reason he CAN'T get over it.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> No man, I wasn't trying to get endorsed by EMG, nor will I ever try, but I just felt the need to share this info with you guys since it's pretty damn lulzy that Shankle would go as far as complaining to the companies he's endorsed by. Also, he wont get over anything.. It's been months now and I haven't said a word to him, but for some reason he CAN'T get over it.



HE MAD BRO MAN


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is why I love you guys.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> This is why I love you guys.



 I've been sitting here giggling at my desk and had to explain to my coworkers what I've been laughing at for the last hour or so.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I've been sitting here giggling at my desk and had to explain to my coworkers what I've been laughing at for the last hour or so.



Is it bad that this thread has been the highlight of my whole entire day?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Is it bad that this thread has been the highlight of my whole entire day?



Nope. Mine too.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Is it bad that this thread has been the highlight of my whole entire day?



No, not in the slightest. It actually brought me out of a fairly rotten mood.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Is it bad that this thread has been the highlight of my whole entire day?



No, no it's not.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> No, not in the slightest. It actually brought me out of a fairly rotten mood.



Awesome man, glad I could help play a part in that, haha!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


>


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 17, 2011)

He's like a black hole that all the douche in the world flows in to.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol @ us staring at a picture of this troll for hours now trying to come up with funny shit

im gonna fucking have nightmares


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 17, 2011)

A friend of mine once met Shankle for an interview for some website a couple months back and i just texted him and told him to check this out and this was his reply after he saw it

"Haha yeah dude thats exactly what hes like...he was trying to convince me to get a guitar exactly like his and that a V is the best and coolest design for a guitar ever...after that he got mad at some of the questions i asked and asked that they be removed from the interview "


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> He's like a black hole that all the douche in the world flows in to.


Imagine him and Kid Rock in the same room.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 17, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A friend of mine once met Shankle for an interview for some website a couple months back and i just texted him and told him to check this out and this was his reply after he saw it
> 
> "Haha yeah dude thats exactly what hes like...he was trying to convince me to get a guitar exactly like his and that a V is the best and coolest design for a guitar ever...after that he got mad at some of the questions i asked and asked that they be removed from the interview "




What kind of questions?


----------



## steve1 (Apr 17, 2011)

best thread since shono 

edit: how do i put a link in my signature?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> best thread since shono
> 
> edit: how do i put a link in my signature?



"Insert Link" It's the same planet and chain icon on the reply box.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

steve1 said:


> best thread since shono
> 
> edit: how do i put a link in my signature?


I can't remember.

EDIT: Ninja'd by CooleyJr.


----------



## conortheshreder (Apr 17, 2011)

I've run out of memes ):


----------



## leandroab (Apr 17, 2011)

:shankle:


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

leandroab said:


> :shankle:



 Holy shit!! We need a Shankle emote!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Holy shit!! We need a Shankle emote!!!


It should be a douchebag.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

Edit: Ninja'd by Cooley.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

If/when Shankle sees this thread his face is going to be so full of fuck that he's probably literally going to explode.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


>



Which one is skankhole? They all look like they're going to have a gay orgy after the photoshoot...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> Which one is skankhole? They all look like they're going to have a gay orgy after the photoshoot...



I think that was after he got the boot. Shows how long ago he was in the band yet he's STILL spamming the fact that he was in Manowar..


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


>


So much cleeeeaaaaavaaaaaaaaaage!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mordacain (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, I was very, very bored and wanted to play with mspaint:


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Yes, I was very, very bored and wanted to play with mspaint:



I'm sending that to skankle!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Also.
> 
> This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.





hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

ahaha
ahahahaha

hahaHAHAhahahaha

hahahaha.

hah.
hah.
ahah.

hehhh.



Same producer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYv-v1hzfis


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ahaha
> ahahahaha
> ...


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ahaha
> ahahahaha
> ...



Wow, the general audio quality is shitty just because it's been so heavily compressed. I bet the video and song together take up about 1Mb of hard drive space.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 17, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Also.
> 
> This is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever seen.




It's at moments like this I'm glad I uploaded this video long ago:


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

^


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 17, 2011)

Look at that video! He's apparently playing 64th notes but his picking hand looks like he's playing 16th notes.

He's a fucking joke, even if he is playing that it still sounds fucking stupid and it just makes him look even lamer than Michael Angelo Batio.

EMG went way over the line doing that to you, I'm switching to Blackouts the next opportunity I get.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 17, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> EMG went way over the line doing that to you, I'm switching to Blackouts the next opportunity I get.



EMG's make good fridge magnets.


----------



## Curt (Apr 17, 2011)

this thread is posted at the dean forums now as well thanks to "soliloquy"


of course you can't see it unless you've signed up for the forum...

You should see the hate for ERG's there as well.

The dimesheep run rampant!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Curt said:


> this thread is posted at the dean forums now as well thanks to "soliloquy"
> 
> 
> of course you can't see it unless you've signed up for the forum...
> ...



 REALLY?


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)

Time to make 'em feel like a bunch o' chumps.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> REALLY?



indeed.

Can't view any threads unless you're a member of the forum.

The basis for ERG hate over there is the people who say "post a video of you're playing and i'll tell you if you're proficient enough for an ERG"

Or: "if you want an ERG it means you have a small penis"

and the likes.

I joked there that I wonder if Shankle will try to get you blacklisted from Dean as well. 

I don't understand needing justification to buy an ERG, or any piece of gear for that matter.

I like pantera, and as a guitarist, dime... But those people take his opinions as if they are fact or something..


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonder how long it will be before all sorts of DSG and Dean minions are flooding this place.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 17, 2011)

9 PAGES IN A DAY? 

Holy shit.

If you were blacklisted by dimarzio or BKP, then there might be something to worry about, but this is just funny.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> 9 PAGES IN A DAY?
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> If you were blacklisted by dimarzio or BKP, then there might be something to worry about, but this is just funny.



 Yea Pry. If it was DiMarzio or BKP, I would literally be crying right now. BUT!! It's EMG, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 17, 2011)

Curt said:


> indeed.
> 
> Can't view any threads unless you're a member of the forum.
> 
> ...



I got the ban hammer over there. They love to use it one that forum. You voice your opinions too much and you are suddenly the equivalent to being the anti Christ in Heaven itself.  Plus I may have gone overboard with extra accounts but that is another thing entirely

On the ERG aspect of things it is very narrow minded when it comes to that there. To each their own but when you post a NGD thread about your new custom shop 7 string or 8 string that you take so much pride and joy in and have 32 responses of "well, if you need 7/8 strings you are either a master of 6 or you are compensating for something!" There are some good guys one there though...


DAVID SKANKLE FTW!.....wait....NO! FUCK DAVID SKANKLE!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

^And THAT'S why I love SS.org


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

David is a fucking wiener and doesn't understand English. Obviously there are some issues with the staff at EMG as well.

David should just be blacklisted. Period. I haven't read any other post in this thread, so if anyone has said the same thing already, I don't really care.


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)

Too add to everything else, his last name is open to all sorts of fantastic puns.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Shankle's immaculate kankles make Anne Frankle jelly.


----------



## Curt (Apr 17, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> I got the ban hammer over there. They love to use it one that forum. You voice your opinions too much and you are suddenly the equivalent to being the anti Christ in Heaven itself.  Plus I may have gone overboard with extra accounts but that is another thing entirely
> 
> On the ERG aspect of things it is very narrow minded when it comes to that there. To each their own but when you post a NGD thread about your new custom shop 7 string or 8 string that you take so much pride and joy in and have 32 responses of "well, if you need 7/8 strings you are either a master of 6 or you are compensating for something!" There are some good guys one there though...
> 
> ...



There are some people there that are cool as hell, but many of them are so damned closed minded.

Also, on the topic of this thread. 

I wouldn't care if I got blacklisted by EMG or Dean for that matter, I don't own any deans, and the only ones i'd ever buy would be the Rusty Cooley model.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

Curt said:


> I wouldn't care if I got blacklisted by EMG or Dean for that matter, I don't own any deans, and the only ones i'd ever buy would be the Rusty Cooley model.



Precisely. IMO That's pretty much the only Dean that isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 17, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Precisely. IMO That's pretty much the only Dean that isn't ridiculous.



I am a HUGE Dave Mustaine fan as Megadeth was my first metal influence so I have a VMNT from the fan boy aspect of things. I also love All Shall Perish, that got me to discover Rusty Cooley and the only other guitar I own is the RC7. So yes, I can say that is one of the few Deans worth having. 

As for the forum, I agree with you Curt, there are some VERY, VERY cool guys on there BUT! the overwhelming majority of them can go suck a chode.  This place is 3048712304712347 times better. A TON more open minded about ERG's (obviously) and guitar in general. Of course, it is expected that there will be bashers no matter where you go but the ratio of good to bad is WAY better here. 


And David Shankle is a washed up hack still trying to ride "success" he had over 15 years ago.


----------



## Double A (Apr 17, 2011)

Honestly, until this thread I had no idea who David Shankle was. I am going to try to go back to that because who the fuck is David Shankle?


----------



## leandroab (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Apr 17, 2011)

So much lol in one thread.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

O-M-F-G!... why didn't I think of this sooner?!...


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 17, 2011)

leandroab said:


>


 
Not to be a shankle, but that finger is IN his right hand


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 17, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> *Not to be a shankle*, but that finger is IN his right hand


 




god bless this man


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 18, 2011)

leandroab said:


>



LOLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 18, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> What kind of questions?



He said the questions he didnt want to answer were ones about how he got his tone, like his tone was too good for mere mortals to hear. The interview was scrapped because the website didn't want to give any type of publicity to him. 

It's dicks like this that make musicians look like pompous assholes. (Not that he's much of a musician. )


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 18, 2011)

This thread has seriously brightened up my day. thanks for all the lulz guys lol.


----------



## Curt (Apr 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Not to be a shankle, but that finger is IN his right hand






"not to be a shankle" made my fucking day.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> This thread has seriously brightened up my day. thanks for all the lulz guys lol.



No problem at all!


----------



## lobee (Apr 18, 2011)

White Cluster said:


>







DUDE IS IT JUST MY imagination OR IS MY LAWN MOWR STILL IN SHRED MODE MAN WHAT EVER


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2011)

Dude's acting like a four year old and EMG doesn't care about it at all. Kinda surprising to me, honestly.


----------

